# Hey!



## Skatergirl89 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello everyone. Just joined as me and my boyfriend have been dating a while and things are getting serious. Was told about this site by a friend and it seemed like a good idea to join.


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM skatergirl pull up a chair and pour urself a drink


----------

